# Cabin Fever Seed Bank



## burnin1 (Feb 2, 2016)

Has anyone tried seeds from these guys?

A local dispensary offers 10 packs of standard seeds from this breeder for 65 dollars.

These guys are from Northern California and I am told they have been growing since 1980, but have only been in the seed business for a few years.

I am interested in their Blue Geez and Forest Fire strains in particular.

Any input about this seed breeder will be much appreciated.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Feb 2, 2016)

Yes those are great genetics.
Freak is an awesome breeder.

if I could have local id buy em up


----------



## umbra (Feb 2, 2016)

Yep Freak is a good breeder. I've grown the blue geez, very nice smoke. Freak has had some personal tragedies that have kept him from becoming a household name, otherwise he'd be up there with Bodhi.


----------

